
David Byrne, “Eliminating the Human” - grrrtttt
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608580/eliminating-the-human/amp/
======
WalterSear
Dunbar's number is a thing.

Low value and meaningless human interactions take up space that could be given
to people closer and more important to us. It is understandable that people
would want to ration out their human interactions, since we are actually
limited to so few.

